# 1.4 TSI Golf mk5 wagon 2008 no engine(dead)



## Merescenkovs (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi, to every helper and watcher.

So the problem is. I`m gonna buy a mk5 wagon with no engine.
What I find out, I need a 1.4 TSI 103KW (BMY) engine.

The question is, Can I put in another engine from different car with different spec for Golf mk5 with no changes or small and not so expensive?


----------

